# non stem plants



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

I've noticed my convicts don't like a few of my plants. (I know, I know convicts and plants don't mix) but I thought I would give it a shot. So far they absolutley hate my hygro. I watched my big male litterally snap a large stem in half with his mouth. So I'm thinking about taking the hygro out and putting it in my 30 gallon tank. 

They seem to enjoy my ruffle plants though. They don't attack them. They actually enjoy sitting inbetween/on the leaves of the plan. What are some other non stem based plants I can put in the tank? I've looked at the red rubin. That's all I've found so far besides the ruffle plant. I really don't want just ruffle plants in the tank unless I have to.

Suggestions? 50 gallon long (48 inches)italionstallion888


----------

